# Hymer B544 Dash carpet replacement



## spannerhead (Sep 5, 2009)

I finally got the new dash carpets made and fitted them yesterday, the old ply board was rotten and the carpets stained and faded. Now the front of the van looks like new.

I've wired in chrome fans and put a cigarette lighter socket with a twin USB insert in the centre so I can power the ipad for satnav and the GPS dongle.

Next job is to replace all the interior lights with led strips.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

It is quite surprising how much of a difference a bit of nice carpet can make.

Keep it up for you seem to be making a good job.

Alan


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice job. Good idea to put a 12v socket in the middle - this saves cables running from the dash (manufacturers take note).

DavidL


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,

Looks good. Where do you get that edging put on the carpet?


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Spannerhead,
Nice work, looks brilliant, could you Pisa am please give me details of where you had them made up, many thanks.
Norman.


----------



## Paludic (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi 
it looks like a excellent job....I'd be interested too ...to know where you got the carpets made up....our Hymer could do with the same revamp!

thanks
Sally


----------



## spannerhead (Sep 5, 2009)

The company is called coverdale:

http://www.carcarpets.co.uk/about-1-w.asp

I just sent them all the old ones including the carpet around the bottom of the front seats and got them made up in Wedgewood blue:

http://www.carcarpets.co.uk/blenheim---wedgwood-blue-17638-p.asp

I also replaced the white vinyl than goes up between the door and the windscreen. It has totally transformed the front on the van, and all for about £130. The paler vinyl edging just happens to match the seats too.


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Really nice job. I'm impressed.


----------



## norwaybill (Jun 21, 2017)

*Very nice indeed*

This is a lovely finish, and is a great motivator for me to do something similar. Best! :laugh:Lagre​


----------



## bazzy (Sep 22, 2010)

*. . . and the fans?*

Congratulations. A very professional job well done.

Can you tell us the make of fans please?


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

bazzy said:


> Congratulations. A very professional job well done.
> 
> Can you tell us the make of fans please?


Old thread bazzy and he ain't been about since July 2014, but good selection in link.....

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Car-Fans-F...TF8&field-title=Fan 12V&page=1&rh=n:303759031

Terry


----------

